# Lye and the dreaded Meth makers...



## cerelife (Mar 2, 2011)

Ok, so this past Saturday I'm gearing up to make 5 small batches of soap with my new FOs...I'm totally ridiculous in the fact that I've got something like 30 new FOs I can't wait to try...and I only make soap for us, LOL!  So I get everything out, start measuring my lye and realized I only have enough to make one batch...boo! 
I buy my lye locally ($3.99 for a one pound bottle of 100% lye under the brand name Rooto), so I go the the grocery store and they are totally cleaned out of lye! I asked a stock-boy if they had any in the back, and he said "No ma'am, the meth people wiped us out." He went on to tell me how "certain" people came in and bought every bottle they had in stock along with coffee filters...not even trying to hide what they are doing with all that lye...according to him, the police have been notified, but they can't stop them from buying it. All they can do is try to follow them and hopefully discover where they are making the meth, then bust them...I hope they get them SOON!!! He was nice enough to tell me that they would be getting a new shipment the next day and the manager was planning to leave it in the stockroom until this meth situation was taken care of, but since I needed it to make my soap, I could have as much as I wanted...
I just love being a small-town southern lady...it def has it's advantages...everyone knows everyone else's business, but sometimes that's a GOOD thing, LOL!


----------



## busymakinsoap! (Mar 2, 2011)

Wow do they really use lye to make Meth?  I never new that!  Thats horrible  :?


----------



## soapbuddy (Mar 2, 2011)

I can no longer buy it locally. It was pulled off the shelves due to the meth people.


----------



## Relle (Mar 2, 2011)

Scary, I don't think they do that where I live, but what do I know  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: , they seem to have it on the shelf all the time. 

Relle.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm really going to get peeved if they start using our soap supplies here for drug making.  :evil:


----------



## maryannm (Mar 2, 2011)

I get my lye from a local Ace Hardware - they keep in under the counter, not on the shelf - and it rings up at $15.00 for the 32 oz bottle.  When you tell them what you are doing with it, they change the price to around $5.  I always take them a few bars of soap - of course they know me now, so no problem.


----------



## Healinya (Mar 2, 2011)

We haven't had lye around these parts in ten years... so I'm jealous of anyone who can get it locally, even if they have to play sweet and convince the store manager that your intentions are good... 

I don't get why lye is pulled from the shelf... but the pill farms here are only growing... So I guess it's not drugs that are illegal, it's when you make them yourself that's the real problem...


----------



## paillo (Mar 2, 2011)

i can get it locally at two small, locally owned hardware stores. when i first started buying lye at both of them i took in a few bars of soap for samples so they know what i'm doing with it. one of the stores was so impressed with the use of lye they are now carrying my soaps! i make gardener's and 'grease monkey' soap specially for them


----------



## Thyri (Mar 2, 2011)

We just bought ours from our local Woolworths! 

The company that makes the lye actually has written on it 'Great for Soap Making'! And a recipe on their website. 

I feel sorry for those who don't have access to it.


----------



## ikindred (Mar 2, 2011)

WOW...times are getting ridiculous!  I order my lye online but occasionally when I have not been paying attention, I run out and I just run to the local ACE hardware store and it is normally on the shelf.  I am not sure if we have a meth problem in my city or not but regardless, the situation is really out of hand across the country.


----------



## Dennis (Mar 2, 2011)

I wonder if meth users ever get a 'lye heavy' batch of meth and snort it?  I hope so.

The two best things that happen to meth makers are explosions and the police.


----------



## Bama (Mar 2, 2011)

I havne't checked Ace hardware but the only place locally I could find it was Lowes and I payed over 16 dollars with tax for 32 oz. I ordered some from the LYEGUY someone suggested and I got 6  32 oz containers for 36 with shipping. I have enough to soap for a  while now.


----------



## busymakinsoap! (Mar 2, 2011)

OMG im so niaeve (sp) I allways buy on line for convenience, but a few weeks ago I ran out of lye part way through a batch, I asked my partner to stop at hardware store and bring me some home (he is a builder). He looked everywhere and said he couldnt find any, I kept say 'of course you can, its only lye' and sent him hunting round the city - He never found any.

I guess we have a meth problem here too.


----------



## calico21 (Mar 2, 2011)

Menards home improvement still has on shelf. $3.67 for 16 oz. I will be upset if they take it out here, but if I talk to management maybe they can order for me when needed.


----------



## Deda (Mar 2, 2011)

ikindred said:
			
		

> WOW...times are getting ridiculous!  I order my lye online but occasionally when I have not been paying attention, I run out and I just run to the local ACE hardware store and it is normally on the shelf.  I am not sure if we have a meth problem in my city or not but regardless, the situation is really out of hand across the country.



Ikindred, I don't live that far from you. I buy mine in 50 lb bags for a chem warehouse in Winchester.  If you want me to pick one up for you just let me know.  It's around $60 a bag.


----------



## dcornett (Mar 3, 2011)

I live in a very small town but even here it's nearly impossible to find lye. I had searched the hardware stores, feed and grain stores and anywhere else that I thought would carry it, and when I had given up I found it in a small mom & pop type market. It's the ONLY place in my area that sells it still and I know if worse comes to worse I can order it online like most all of my other soapmaking supplies, but I've got my fingers crossed that they will never decide to pull it from their shelves too.


----------



## Layne (Mar 3, 2011)

Thyri said:
			
		

> We just bought ours from our local Woolworths!
> 
> The company that makes the lye actually has written on it 'Great for Soap Making'! And a recipe on their website.
> 
> I feel sorry for those who don't have access to it.




Woolworths? OMG havent seen one of those in years.

I use to get lye local till found it on lye guy, lots cheaper.

But yea the meth issue is crazy, all lye local has been pulled from shelf and locked up.
Have to ask for it if local.

Any of you ever see those documenteries on how stuff effects the brain?
Like alchohol/booz makes the brain bleed.
well apparently meth blows holes in the brain.
On this one show the meth brain looked like a badly used sponge, full of ugly holes, wonder if from lye.
It was ewww gross


----------



## opalgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

maryannm said:
			
		

> I get my lye from a local Ace Hardware - they keep in under the counter, not on the shelf - and it rings up at $15.00 for the 32 oz bottle.  When you tell them what you are doing with it, they change the price to around $5.  I always take them a few bars of soap - of course they know me now, so no problem.



I get what they are doing but it's sad that they are making a higher profit off of this horrible drug.  Not saying I necessarily have a solution though. :?


----------



## AmyW (Mar 3, 2011)

I can get it from Ace hardware, but between the meth head questions and the price ($4/16oz), I'm ordering online now. Essential Depot has 10lbs for $42 WITH shipping, making it $2.10/16oz, and it's food grade so I can make pretzels if I want, too


----------

